# Nub predictions please!!



## Twilighter<3

Any guesses? This was 12+3

[URL=https://s1113.photobucket.com/user/charlotte_louise_xx/media/B3D15C9C-1A86-4A94-9D9B-37CC732CA4D2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k510/charlotte_louise_xx/B3D15C9C-1A86-4A94-9D9B-37CC732CA4D2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Twilighter<3

Anyone??


----------



## Gems83

Ummm,I'm gonna lean slightly to pink x


----------



## HorrorFan88

Looks like the nub is straight forward not upright so I say Girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou ladies! I would be over the moon with a girl! Xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:pink:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Girl x


----------



## carebear1981

I agree with everyone. I think :pink:


----------



## Twilighter<3

4 weeks until I find out! :)


----------



## daydream

Yep I agree :pink:!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Girl!


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou :) xx


----------



## Twilighter<3

Bump :)


----------



## ellahopesky

i can't quite decide but I'm gonna go with :pink: :flower:


----------



## WantaBelly

This is just guess as I don't see a clear nub :pink:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou :)


----------



## babylove x

Looks like a girl :)


----------



## Twilighter<3

All these girl predictions are making me really excited!!


----------



## EMTSAG

I am saying GIRL!:thumbup:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou :)


----------



## Twilighter<3

Bump! Anymore guesses? My scan is in 11 days, I'll update when I know xx


----------



## 3boys

Definite girl nub x


----------



## Twilighter<3

Thankyou, my scan is later this week, anymore guesses? :D


----------



## teal

I think looks girly xx


----------



## mummy2_1

:pink: yours looks very similar to mine and I've had girl guesses. My scan is end of the month. Gl


----------



## Twilighter<3

My scan is tomorrow morning, any last minute guesses??


----------



## YoungThomas

:dust:
Congratulation sweet angel is coming to your family.
:dust:


----------



## Twilighter<3

Well I had 100% girl guesses and you we're all right as baby is a GIRL confirmed at my scan today! So incredibly happy :D :pink:


----------



## carebear1981

Congrats!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations


----------

